# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  النشيد الفائز بالمرتبة الاولى لمسابقة الأغنية الفلسطينية | أحمد الكردي | كنا زمان |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

* 
  *شـبكــــة* *بـسـمــلــــــه**   الانشـاديـّــــــة 
*

  * تقدّم وحصرياً
الأغنية الجديدة


**{* *كنا** زمان** }
**
الأغنية الفائزة بالمرتبة الاولى
لمسابقة الأغنية الفلسطينية - بيروت

**للفنان** أحمد الكردي* 

 


*


{ كلمات }
**الشاعر خليل عابد* *


*
*

{ ألحان }
**أحمد الكردي**


**


{ توزيع وهندسة صوتية }
**أحمد رامي**
**

*** *


{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في استديوهات }

*

*صولو ميديا للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن*

* 
*** *


{ صورة البنر }
**ابراهيم العلمي**
**
{ تصميم ومعالجة }
**عمر الجنيدي* *
**

* * 


**{ للتحميل** }*
رايت كليك & حفظ باسم 

www.bsmlh.net/songs/Kunna_Zaman.mp3
 

 


*{ نسخة يوتيوب** }*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=79WRCJTRFS4

----------


## دموع الغصون

جميل جداً كلمات رائعة وصوت أروع 
أشكرك "هدوء عاصف " على المجهود المميز
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------

